# What is this???



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just noticed my female blue cobalt has something coming out of her anus. It almost looks like her intestines are coming out...please help!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

she could be expelling her insides, not good,


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Im a newb (so could be way off) but just Googled and it looks like a prolapsed anus. :S

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&r...608784&action=devloc&q=cichlid+prolapsed+anus

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya i thought it could be the prolapsed anus as well  i'm wondering if i should quarantine her or let her be. It says to dose with epsom salt and and some API drugs. Have a 5g tank ready to go and the epsom salt but no meds...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish i could help but this is beyond me. all i can say is good luck. and i hope you figure it out.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would quaranteen it because if another fish grabs on that and gives it a bite im sure its game over


----------



## Viper007 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well i tried to catch her but no luck unless i ripped my tank apart...added some epsom salt as i needed to raise kh anyways and it seems whatever it was has subsided and now just has a big piece of poop hanging there. I wont be feeding for a few days and will keep and eye on her and the rest...thanks for your help!


----------

